# South Africa, Finally Here I come.



## wndsurfer (Dec 29, 2009)

:teeth:Finally Get to Fill a Long time Dream of mine to Hunt in South Africa, I will Be Hunting Two Hours North West of East London, Can Someone Please help me and let me know
About the weather there in August-september, I'll be Bringing my Girlfriend and i want to let her know what she should take for clothing, Any info would be great.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

I would guess it is going to be HOT...haha


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Its there winter there can be in the 40s in the morning and get up into high 80s. But if your going with a guide service they usually wash clothes everyday or every other day.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

It surely is not likely to be hot. Can't locate where you will be, but it will be late winter/early spring anywhere in the southern hemisphere. 

We were in the Limpopo province in '09 in July and the morning lows were from 29 to 35 with highs in the 70's. Never a cloud in the sky. One change of clothes was plenty as we had daily laundry service. You, and she, will have the time of your life. Enjoy and best of luck!

You have a PM.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I hope you will let us know how your hunt went. I will be there in September for my first time. I can't wait.
Good luck!


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm headed to South Africa the first week of July. I'll be hunting west of Kimberly, our PH is saying to expect lows of 30 and highs in the 70's.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

2 hours NW of East London? Who are you hunting with over there? Pack WARM clothes for the mornings and evenings. If you're hunting at Imvani with Gary, I'm from that area and have hunted there many times, it's a great farm with comfortable hides and great walk & stalk opportunities. Enjoy your hunt.


----------



## wndsurfer (Dec 29, 2009)

Going to be Hunting At Hunters Hill With the Owners Bruce & Greg, Really looking Forward to this Trip. Coming From Alberta Canada I can Handle the Cold, Just want to make sure the Girlfriend knows what to take for herself. Cheers.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Yes Hunters Hill is about 45min from me. Should be cold in the mornings and evenings.


----------



## fucius (Jan 6, 2008)

And just to catch you off-balance, some mid-days can get to 80degF. Enjoy.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

ttt --- just to keep this forum from shutting down completely!


----------

